# Tegu eating mulch/poop!???



## Tegudude88 (Mar 10, 2013)

I just walked in on my tegu trying to eat a mulch crap that I don't know how he got out of him


----------



## jondancer (Mar 10, 2013)

He was tying to eat his poop. You have a very nice looking tegu!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 10, 2013)

that eats his poop.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Mar 10, 2013)

Aha well thank you
The part that bothered me was that the poo was mostly mulch and quail feathers and when I picked it up he started chasing my hand


----------



## Dubya (Mar 10, 2013)

He is probably picking food up from the cage floor. If the food is leaving residue in the bedding. he probably smells the residue and eats the wood chips.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Use peat like me and dubya and he'll eat mudpies instead  no big scary chunks


----------

